# I love running trains in the rain



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

The timing could not have been better.

I have been working for these past few weeks on rewiring the caboose layout to extend all the power and control wiring to a table in the gazebo. The controls were originally positioned on the layout top because the layout started out as a portable trailer layout and the controls needed to be positioned for easy access and transportability. 
Once the layout became a permanent layout and I expanded it, I found that using the exposed layout mounted controls was a problem both when running under a hot sun or in the rain.

These past weeks the sun and heat have been unbearable except when in the gazebo with the fan running so work has progressed very slowly.

Yesterday the end was near as I got to the last few switch wires to be extended to the gazebo but a thunderstorm was fast approaching.

I had the foresight to position a LGB 2017 with Motorized Sound Tender and 4 coaches on the layout.

The race was on...

Just as I finished connecting the last turnout switch motor and got back under the gazebo, the storm hit with full fury.

It was what we used to call a "cloud burst." The rain really came down in a tremendous volume accompanied with strong winds, thunder and lightening. I thought I would be dry under the gazebo roof but the storm blew sideways and leaked from the top so I got a bit wet but it did not matter. I was having a great time because that little LGB train did not care about the rain or the wind or the fact that the old brass track had not been cleaned in months. Between the loco and tender it has 12 track contacts.

I don't know what it is that makes running trains in a heavy rain (or in the dark) special but it is the type of running that I most enjoy.

The LGB Stainz and 2017 (US Styled Stainz) with Motorized Sound Tenders and the little LGB Shorty Coaches (with lights of course) are about the only trains I intentionally run in the rain. They are not my favorite trains (too toy like for me) but in my opinion they are the most weather proof of any trains (and they were relatively inexpensive) so they are the ones I pull out and run in the worst weather.

How about you? Do you like to run trains in bad weather (rain, sun or whatever)? If so which are your favorite trains to run in bad weather? Why?

Jerry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry no, our Monsoons also have lightening! 
I don't think I'd want to be wired to a big Stainless steel lightening target! 
I killed my 0-4-0 by running it through water, some wicked into the motor.... 

But Jerry we want pictures! 

John


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I hate running my trains when the weather is HOT!







(And the older I get the lower I seem to think "Hot" is!)

BUT!

Any Live Steamer will tell you that running in the rain is a ball! The steam produced by Live Steam will be VERY visible and will stick around for a long time... 

Oh yeah! Running in the rain is great!











Who needs a smoke unit??? Just gimme high humidity, a light rain and a Live Steamer!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Semper if that is you in the Orange rain coat, you do know you have a twin out here in my neighboring town! Yep if it is you look just like a guy named Jack McCarthy out here. I started working with him in Safeway in the 60's now he's a salesman for a dist. out here now see him in Wally Weird every now and then! Yikes, they say I have a twin too, and everyone has a look alike somewhere but I've never met mine yet anyways! Geeeeez couldn't be anybody scary lookin like me could there???????????????? Hah LOL


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Run Steam it's Real! 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Jerry, since many of my diesels have speakers in the top, I don't enjoy running my trains in the rain much. I do run them on wet track, but I don't like to run them when it is really raining. I do share your enjoyment of running them in the dark, though. Somehow there is an issue of daring and adventure when you don't know what it out ahead of you in the dark!!!

Ed


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 13 Jul 2010 08:00 AM 
Sorry no, our Monsoons also have lightening! 
I don't think I'd want to be wired to a big Stainless steel lightening target! 
I killed my 0-4-0 by running it through water, some wicked into the motor.... 

But Jerry we want pictures! 

John 

Hi John,

We had lots of lightning as well. I figure that either the trees or the big steel caboose will take a hit a long time before the relatively tiny brass track. It may be dumb but I get a kick out of being outside during a huge storm. If nothing else I'll probably have a better chance of seeing or hearing an approaching tornado. I caught my one and only large fish (8 1/2 lb large mouth bass) in the middle of a small lake while in an aluminum flat bottom boat with storms all around me. Now, I'm 66 years old and I'm not going to live forever so I might as well do some fun things even if they are dumb. 

Heck it might be really neat if I got to see lightning strike that little LGB 2017









Sorry but no photos this time. I thought of it after the storm hit but I probably would have ruined any camera I tried to use. There WILL be a next time and I will get some photos them.

For now, here are a couple of shots of my other "Rain Train" in the evening:



















Jerry


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By eheading on 13 Jul 2010 04:14 PM 
Jerry, since many of my diesels have speakers in the top, I don't enjoy running my trains in the rain much. I do run them on wet track, but I don't like to run them when it is really raining. I do share your enjoyment of running them in the dark, though. Somehow there is an issue of daring and adventure when you don't know what it out ahead of you in the dark!!!

Ed


Hi Ed,

Years ago I followed some bad advice and ran my Southern Crescent in the rain. BIG MISTAKE!!! I later had rust and corrosion everywhere and ended up selling/giving that train away. I loved that train and I did replace it but while I will run non-LGB trains on a wet track, personally I only run my LGB Starter Sets in the rain.

I have a friend who keeps his trains (mostly non-LGB) outside year round. About all he does is to park the locos under a "train shed" that protects them from direct rainfall.

He has just a few fairly expensive locos that he brings in from the weather but they are a small exception.

I think there is something magical (call it imagination) that makes it easier for us to imagine our model trains as being real trains when rain or darkness blurs the background (and foreground). Perhaps it somehow relates to having been so cold, wet and miserable many years ago while waiting for trains on a cold, dark rainy open platforms. 

When running trains in the crawl space with the lights off (except for train and building lights) I sometimes turn on the stereo with steam train sounds blasting from speakers in the background. It is easy to get the feeling that a huge steam locomotive is about to run right over me.

I think makes it a lot easier to really enjoy this hobby if one has a good imagination. Perhaps that is why so many of us started with toy trains when we were children - we developed our imagination those many years ago and it is helping us now.

Jerry


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

jerry we must have been separated at birth!

i too love running my starter lgb's (the early simple electronic stuff- the 2015s or even others 'tethered' using the wire harness and sockets) ) in the rain-and at night

nothing like seeing a passenger train with lighted coaches, moving slowly thru the garden-love those lanterns

i too have run in downpours so heavy virtually only the headlight was viisble from 50 ft-(even the spatter isnt an issue so long as she keeps moving)

i too love the lights-especially head lights and tail lanterns

i think its one of the best aspects of garden railroading-

the elements, the changing light, the conditions, the change in traction on grades and stopping and starting a heavier train and,

the very boy-like "i-gotta-test it" --that is fascinating-because they actually run well!
ive even forded flooded station platforms with no issue

there is something too about the 'machine' oversoming the elements of wind, rain, flying debirs, etc while you are in a coat and gritting your teeth-somewhat akin mentally i guess -at least to me- to actually running a locomotive rather than an electirc toy train -ie a sense of necessary and intent engagement 


more and more
despite having more than a few elaborate and larger engines to run,
and dearly loving detail and modeling

i am more and more delighted by the simplicity of those starter set stainzes-reliable and carefree-i dont have to worry about damage, - one handed placement too-the early small and simple offering are really a delight in this regard

i 'get' why some of the LGB cars are designed the way they are-pick 'er up-pop the roof-empty 'er out-and your set-no rust-no hassle-i am happy to sacrifice certain things for the joy of not having to 'manage' one more thing

my roster of these simple steam and diesel engines has really grown 


as for the live steam-it too is fantastic-very much alive and rain just makes it better-but i lose a good deal of adhesion-just a bit more pain to light up in the winds


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Steve,

I could not have said it better.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

I have run in the rain on occassion. LGB Stainz's seem to do well in the rain.


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By markoles on 14 Jul 2010 11:02 AM 
Jerry,

I have run in the rain on occassion. LGB Stainz's seem to do well in the rain. 


Hi Mark,

Yep those LGB Stainz's run great in the rain but that long green coach sure did not hold up well in the rain.









Regards,

Jerry and Marilyn


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

You mean that long blue coach with the black roof?









It now has a matching observation car. Soon another coach will be painted to match as well.


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By markoles on 15 Jul 2010 11:06 AM 
You mean that long blue coach with the black roof?


It now has a matching observation car. Soon another coach will be painted to match as well. 

Hi Mark,

Yes, that is the one. I would not recommend running it in the rain. Anywhere else it looks and runs great.

Cheers,

Jerry


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

Wouldn't think of it.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't run in the rain by choice as most of my live steam engines are rc controlled. But sometimes they get caught in a sudden downpour anyway. My main sparky, an Aristo RS3 has been caught several times in a torrential downpour and come out unscathed. It's battery powered, not track power. Here is what the railroad looks like after a big rain. The C19 in these photos is battery also. I use it for the work train when it's running. Otherwise I use the RS3.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jfrank...331329094/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You will destroy the speaker in the RS3 in the rain: (they are NOT waterproof)











Regards, Greg


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,

Is that your speaker? My RS-3 has been used extensively in snowplow ops, and I have not noticed that kind of damage. And with the speaker mounted facing up, the melting snow would trickle down on to it. Must have been one heck of a good rainstorm or extended rain running. What are the details? (by the way, I agree, running in rain with that engine is not a great idea if you want to keep the speaker. For that matter, I tend to not run anything with sound in the rain.)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, that is my speaker from my RS3, and after some rain the sound system was much quieter, loss in volume. Took it apart and the cone had sort of shriveled up. I think my attempts at getting more volume (before I figured what was wrong) helped re-arrange the wet masses of paper cone. 

Mark, do you have sound in your RS-3 and does it work? 

Greg


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

No sound in the RS-3. The speaker cone still looks OK, though. I wonder if yours did that when operating wet?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, that's what I posted and it's my only explanation for the cone rolling up and dieing in such a manner! 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Paying the money that we do for our trains I for one do not run in the rain. Kind of a no brainer. Nice way to destroy your investment. Later RJD


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By aceinspp on 17 Jul 2010 04:44 PM 
Paying the money that we do for our trains I for one do not run in the rain. Kind of a no brainer. Nice way to destroy your investment. Later RJD 

It depends on the trains and how they were built. The only trains I run in the rain are the LGB 2017 and or Stainz with the LGB Starter Set coaches (not the newer 2-4-0 or 0-4-0). Of course running in the rain does involve some risk and I don't recommend what I do to others (each needs to determine their own risk factors).

Then too my track is on green outdoor carpet so there is nothing such as dirt or gravel to be washed up into the gears etc.

In my case I consider these locos/trains as expendable in that their original purpose was to run on my old layout that was so unstable only lightweight trains with a low center of gravity would stay on that old track

These trains have had a variety of mishaps yet look and run like new. 

Running in the rain is something they do very well and so far with no apparent damage but if they were destroyed tomorrow they will probably have cost around 50 cents per hour for the time I have run them.

You are right though in that running trains in the rain is a very good way to destroy one's investment and I certainly would not recommend it to anyone who was not prepared to accept the consequences which already cost me one (non-LGB) train that I ran in the rain and found it was not designed for such operations.

Personally I would not consider running anything but LGB trains in the rain but others have reported running live steam in the rain and I have no experience with that.

Jerry


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 17 Jul 2010 04:44 PM 
Paying the money that we do for our trains I for one do not run in the rain. Kind of a no brainer. Nice way to destroy your investment. Later RJD Agreed, Just a Silly thing to do in my opionion.............................









]


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

try it 
(as per jerry with a starter stainz etc) 

youll like it! 

it adds a wonderful dimension 


its just a hoot 







not unlike riding a bike in a light summer shower-






as for paper speaker cones-not terribly resilient-sorry about your speaker


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 17 Jul 2010 05:27 PM 
Posted By aceinspp on 17 Jul 2010 04:44 PM 
Paying the money that we do for our trains I for one do not run in the rain. Kind of a no brainer. Nice way to destroy your investment. Later RJD Agreed, Just a Silly thing to do in my opionion.............................









]














THANKS! I'm proud to be a silly!










So... How often do you do it?


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 17 Jul 2010 06:35 PM 


THANKS! I'm proud to be a silly!










So... How often do you do it?


I would suspect that many people who are not "into" trains think grown men playing with toy trains are silly. I think grown men bashing a little white ball with a club around the same 18 holes day after day, year after year are much sillier (and they spend a whole lot more money than I do playing with my toy trains).

If running trains in the rain is being silly count me in.







For me it is one of the most fun things I do with my trains.

As for frequency I had not done it in some time but when the layout was finished and the storm was approaching I remembered "The Rain Train" and immediately got it out. I suspect it will be run quite a bit in the future just as it had been run quite a bit in the past.

I never saw it myself but I heard (years ago) of a dealer (perhaps it was LGBoA) at a train show with a track leading to a bucket of water. As I understand a kid was intentionally driving a LGB Stainz off the end of the track into the bucket of water and then picking it up out of the water to do it all over again. It would not surprise me to hear from someone who saw the demonstration. The Stainz did not have a sound system or speaker.

Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So I guess a stainz has stainless steel axles, wheels, no circuit board, and a sealed motor? 

Even then the wisdom of immersion would be in question with the ball bearings on the motor. 

But, I could see how such a loco could be fine in the rain. 

None of our Chinese stuff is 100% SS or have drain holes in the gearboxes, or SS ball bearings. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

While touring the old Nuremburg LGB factory, they had a large fish tank with a loop set up inside. They had a mister showering the layout constantly and one of their Stainz's doing endless circles throughout. 

I guess that rain just keeps me from running the trains. Snow, however, is another story. Running trains in the snow is like Christmas. It is exciting. It is unexpected. But you get some interesting results. At this point, I don't have the control system in place to run trains in the rain. I suppose I could plug in the system and put an eggliner out there to run, but I tend to think that actually does more harm than good. 


Greg, I am with you. I don't think the USA or Aristo stuff is really intended for rain. Yes, the Stainz has a sealed motor and stainless wheels. By most accounts, you can dunk these beasts in water (or run them off the end of your track in to the pool) without any real long term ill effects. But you do it first!


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 17 Jul 2010 08:21 PM 
So I guess a stainz has stainless steel axles, wheels, no circuit board, and a sealed motor? 

Even then the wisdom of immersion would be in question with the ball bearings on the motor. 

But, I could see how such a loco could be fine in the rain. 

None of our Chinese stuff is 100% SS or have drain holes in the gearboxes, or SS ball bearings. 

Regards, Greg 

Hi Greg,

This is one of those situations when wisdom has little to do with it. I do not run any of my other LGB locos or trains in the rain (intentionally) but based on my personal experience with running and storing trains in my damp unheated and uncooled crawl space I do believe LGB is in a class by itself when it comes to weather proofing their trains.

Considering the considerably higher cost of LGB trains it is not illogical that they had better design, engineering, and manufacturing with higher quality components. All one has to do is to take a LGB locomotive apart and do the same with various other brands and the difference becomes apparent (running and storing trains in a damp environment will also show the difference but in a more destructive testing sort of way). 

I won't mention how I clean my LGB trains when they get dirty other than to say that I only do it with LGB trains.

Running trains in the rain is an addiction. It is not for everyone and it is not for every train. Even for someone with a LGB Stainz etc. I would not recommend it unless they were willing and able to accept the potential of significant damage.

The fact that an activity is only suitable for a small part of the hobby does not make it any less enjoyable for those who enjoy it. The cost of these little LGB Starter Sets was quite low back when I bought them so I am not personally concerned if I should destroy them but so far that has not happened.

Actually the worst that could really happen would be damage to the Stainz/2017 and motorized sound tenders as the rest of the train is all plastic and not going to be harmed by the rain.

I have had these little LGB Starter Sets fall 6 feet to the ground and many other mishaps over the years. They are the trains I run whenever I want to test something such as modifications to the layout. They can and do occasionally break but they are cheaper and easier to repair the very few times things have happened. Most often I pick them up, brush or wash the dirt off them and put them back on the track.

Jerry
(Current LGB Club Member)


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By markoles on 17 Jul 2010 10:03 PM 
Greg, I am with you. I don't think the USA or Aristo stuff is really intended for rain. Yes, the Stainz has a sealed motor and stainless wheels. By most accounts, you can dunk these beasts in water (or run them off the end of your track in to the pool) without any real long term ill effects. But you do it first! 





Hi Mark,

I agree. I would not run any of my Aristo or USA trains in the rain. LGB is the only manufacturer I am aware of that ever even suggested their trains could be run in inclement weather. Now when it comes to snow, that is a different story.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Guys, you just need two words: LIVE STEAM! Zubi


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By zubi on 18 Jul 2010 08:47 AM 
Guys, you just need two words: LIVE STEAM! Zubi 


Hi Zubi,

It is currently 95° F









The weather service says it "Feels Like 106° F"
















Light a fire and run Live Steam? You gotta be kidding!









I would love a nice thunderstorm right about now. 

Meanwhile I will sit on the swing in the gazebo with ice water and the fan blowing while I push buttons and run everything while I remain in the shade.

Cheers,

Jerry 
PS I am installing some Aristo-Craft re-railing tracks with the screws encased in wax. I just leave them upside down in the sun for a bit and the heat of the sun melts the wax freeing the screws. The track is too hot to touch.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Zubi,

You know, when I had my HO scale railroad in the basement, I would run my live steam OO scale Mallard when it was either too hot or too cold to run trains!


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well here in Colorado 


its never really hot compared to more humid places-


and generally speaking rain is rather sparse-weve had more this year 


so i run in the rain whenever i can-often several times a year in the spring and summer sometimes even the fall-but it requires serendipity too-i have to be out with the trains when the rain happens-or able to get set up in time


same with my live steam


and i forget-that even a cell phone dripped in water, if left alone long enough here in colorado -will completely dry and work again


-probably before anything can rust, soften or otherwise deteriorate










as for snow-i love the effect of running in it -but i find it infinitely more trouble


with initial plowing in all but the lightest and freshest snow


my trains stall, derail, climb up and over the curves and switches, buckle from the pushers,and often ice forms on the railehead as they pass


i have a more than stout plowing consist with the lgb yellow plow at the front and some serious muscle behind


but no matter-unless its relatively fresh or powder-its usually gonna be involving the 0-5-0 from time to time


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

I saw this video and thought of your thread. I got this from Larry O and it looks like during the interview, it started to rain. But the guy remains calm, he appears to be running LGB locomotives..


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By markoles on 21 Jul 2010 07:45 AM 
Jerry,

I saw this video and thought of your thread. I got this from Larry O and it looks like during the interview, it started to rain. But the guy remains calm, he appears to be running LGB locomotives..


Hi Mark,

Great video and it promotes garden railroading very nicely.

Yes, everything I saw in the video (including all the rolling stock) appears to be 100% LGB. I seem to recall the name of the person with the layout but I don't know from where I heard of him (I may have met him but if so I don't remember).

I have had a strange (unexplained to me) experience with some things like LGB speakers. At times in my damp crawl space they seem to have lost a lot of their sound quality yet eventually it seems to come back (as the speakers dried out?). I also have other trains and sound systems in the crawl space which seem to do OK with the dampness but I would never consider running them in the rain.

As you know my Heavyweights did not fare well in the rain yet the guy who suggested running them in the rain to me shrugged the rust and corrosion off as "weathering" (he probably was a battery guy who did not run with lights on).

I think this topic brings out an important message especially to those new to the hobby - just because someone (including me) mentions doing something that they do, that DOES NOT mean that it is a good idea for others to try the same thing. It may turn out that the expectations, tolerances and risk taking of the person writing the topic may be totally inappropriate for someone else.

Some of my friends would never do some of the things that I do and I have other friends who do things that I would never consider doing. 

Say "Hello" to MB and Congratulations to both of you on the new addition to the family.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

How about you? Do you like to run trains in bad weather (rain, sun or whatever)? If so which are your favorite trains to run in bad weather? Why? 

I guess it depends on how you define bad weather, but I don't run my electric trains in the rain if I can help it. I've been caught by a sun shower the odd time, and they function just fine in the rain. If our train club is having a get together and I know it's going to be raining, I'll bring a live steamer to run just in case the host member doesn't/can't run in the rain. I can, however, certainly understand why it it might be fun to run electrics in the rain because it's another dimension of action that could really add to the experience. After all, it's nice sitting on a porch watching it rain outside, so why wouldn't running trains at the same time be even better? 
Snow on the other hand is my favourite--every year I look forward to the first snow so I can get out the V-blade plow and let 'er rip! Something about watching the snow roll off the blade that is very cool. As for my favourite trains to run in bad weather, usually I use my LGB Heidi with the V-blade for plowing, or mount it on the live steam Shay. This year I got myself one of the Train-Li RhB 9103 snowplows, so I can hardly wait to see how it performs. It's nice and heavy, has working windshield wipers and lights, and with a heavy LGB Ge4/4ii behind it should be unstoppable. 
Thanks for the thread, Jerry... 

Keith


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Jerrys RR on 18 Jul 2010 06:47 AM 
Posted By Greg Elmassian on 17 Jul 2010 08:21 PM 
So I guess a stainz has stainless steel axles, wheels, no circuit board, and a sealed motor? 

Even then the wisdom of immersion would be in question with the ball bearings on the motor. 

But, I could see how such a loco could be fine in the rain. 

None of our Chinese stuff is 100% SS or have drain holes in the gearboxes, or SS ball bearings. 

Regards, Greg 

Hi Greg,
 
.... 
 
I won't mention how I clean my LGB trains when they get dirty other than to say that I only do it with LGB trains.
 
....


 
Jerry
(Current LGB Club Member)










Jerry let me guess -you do the same as I!! 


run them under the faucet or hose??


using care not to pour it into open windows if there are sensitive elctronics-perhaps the occasional touch up with a sudsy soft toothbrush and then a dousing???







in fact yesterday, i received a just purchased, a mint, but unboxed,  red rack loco from kentucky-


never run im certain-but 22 years of dust, dirt, and humidity sealed grit and grime sitting somewhere not too clean-a bit of oxidation on the lighting plugs


of course the thing ran like new



-took a sudsy toothbrush to it and gave it a rinse under the faucet-then a drying 


-only thing that was a bit rough to fully restore was the somewhat corroded plating on the 'brass' light rings-which took a bit of plastic polish and much rubbing-



lubed and clean and lovely mint



ship shape and bristol fashion today!


----------



## Jerrys RR (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted By stevedenver on 21 Jul 2010 02:40 PM 









Jerry let me guess -you do the same as I!! 


run them under the faucet or hose??









Hi Steve,

Now you are going to get me into trouble.









First, let me say clearly that I am NOT recommending anything to anyone.

Having said that I will go a step further and say that I ONLY do this with LGB locos and LGB rolling stock (plus some non-LGB freight cars). I NEVER do it with any non-LGB locos.

Over the years I've bought most of my LGB stuff used (I could not afford the new LGB stuff). Most things had experienced very little use (track time) but often were just plain dirty from sitting on someone's shelf for years. Some stuff came from families where the owner had been dead for several years and the stuff just collected dust until someone finally decided to sell it (probably what will happen to my stuff some day).

Depending on what it was/is that I am cleaning I usually get a bowl of very hot water sudsy with Dawn dish soap (I use Dawn and don't remember why). Then I use a slightly stiff good quality paint brush to brush the outside keeping the loco or whatever right side up so the soapy water drains off rather than into the loco.

Then I immediately do the same with clean (no soap) hot water until I am satisfied all the soap is washed away.

Next I blow dry the loco etc. with an air compressor with the air strong enough to blow water away but not strong enough to blow parts off (this would not work with a lot of stuff with lots of tiny parts). I am careful with the air to keep it away from speakers etc.

With rolling stock without electronics I invert them and rinse & blow dry the bottom. I don't do any of this with the expensive LGB coaches and have not had reason to do it with any locos larger than the LGB Moguls (which have been cleaned as much or more than any other locos).

While I have not "washed" non-LGB locos I have not had to to find out that it would be a bad idea to do them (generally speaking). It stands to reason that any metal loco that is not brass or stainless steel is quite possibly going to rust, corrode or have other problems if washed just once. Additionally I have noticed (minor) bits of rust forming inside and outside various non-LGB locos and rolling stock that were never washed (just from being stored and run in a damp environment). This can be anything from metal screws rusting (a LOT of them) to metal wheels rusting to some of the connections etc. used internally where a manufacturer was saving money. Even some springs inside couplers and contact brushes will rust not to mention external metal such as railings etc. on some tank cars etc.

I've been doing this for about 15 years and over the years I have learned what works and some things that don't work so again I don't recommend it.

Regards,

Jerry


----------

